# Hilfe beim Filtern eines Audiofiles



## upigors (28. Januar 2009)

hallo an die Community, beim stöbern im Netz bin ich auf dieses Forum gestoßen und versuche mal mein Glück.
Ich benötige für ein Rätsel aus folgendem Audiofile nur den Morsecode. Hab verschiedenste Freewareprogramme getestet aber nirgends ne Art Filterfunktion gefunden. Vielleicht ist ja hier jemand mit tiefgreifenden Kenntnissen der Materie der mir das mal bearbeiten kann oder jemand der mir sagen kann wie ich das filtern kann.
Damit Ihr wisst wovon ich rede, hier mal der Link: http://gc.gellrich.net/contact_signal.wav
Vielen Dank im Voraus erstmal
Gruß aus Magdeburg
Uwe


----------



## chmee (30. Januar 2009)

Man schaut sich per FFT erstmal an in welchem Frequenzbereich das Morsesignal liegt und wendet dann einen Notch- oder kombinierte Tiefpass/Hochpassfilter an. Das Morsesignal wird über Zeit auch leicht tiefer. Oder man nimmt einen frequenzabhängiges Noisegate, dass vom Morsesignal geöffnet wird.

mfg chmee


----------



## upigors (30. Januar 2009)

" Bitte halte dich an die hier praktizierte Netiquette. Dies betrifft vor allem eine verständliche Ausdrucksweise sowie eine vernünftige Groß- und Kleinschreibung. Danke. "

Leider trifft das auf mein Verständnis zu Deiner Antwort überhaupt nicht zu. ch versteh nur "Bahnhof" da ich von der Materie so garkeine Ahnung hab :-(
Können wir das noch mal versuchen?
Gruß uwe


----------



## chmee (30. Januar 2009)

So so, nun denn.. Du musst mit einem Audioprogramm den Frequenzbereich einschränken, sprich alles Unnötige rausfiltern. Das Morsesignal ist ein recht klar eingegerenztes Signal. Gehen wir davon aus, dass dieses Signal bei etwa 300Hz liegt, musst Du nun alles über 350Hz und unter 250 Hz wegfiltern, dafür benutzt man solche genannten Filter. Diese wiederum sind wie die EQ-Regler an jeder Stereoanlage nur sehr viel genauer einzustellen. Mit *Audacity* zB sollte es machbar sein..

Ich hoffe, das ist ein bissel verständlicher  mfg chmee


----------



## upigors (30. Januar 2009)

jepp, viel verständlicher 
kannst Du ein Programm empfehlen? Hab mir diverse Audiobearbeitungstools und Mischpultprogramme runter geladen, hab aber davon genauso viel Ahnung wie ich vor Deiner Antwort zur Lösung hatte.
Gruß Uwe


----------



## chmee (30. Januar 2009)

*Audacity* hab ich Dir schon genannt..


----------



## upigors (30. Januar 2009)

danke erstmal für Deine Hilfe, ich fummel mich da mal rein....


----------

